# Nilfisk E130-What a Machine



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

To my surprise my E130 arrived today,I was not expecting it until at least Monday.The Post man said this would make cleaning the car's easier I just grinned and said "Yes it will".I was in the middle of washing my sister's car when he arrived so I quickly finished washing and took the E130 in with me.The thing that struck me is the weight of it 17 kilos but its very well made,sturdy ect and the plastics are of good quality.
I unpacked it and set it up which just required screwing the handle on,hose adapter and the PW hose which only took 5 minutes.
I then took it outside connected it to the hose and plugged it in and pulled the trigger and a big smile came on my face:lol:I thought my old Karcher K3.99M was powerful but the E130 is much better:thumb:
The cleaning is much better too due to the 500 liters per hour flow rate,my old K 3.99 was 370 LPH IIRC.
I had to see what it was like foaming so I filled my foam lance bottle with some VP foam and stared foamingAgain its much much better at foaming than the K 3.99M was:thumb:I was able to pretty much get a 95% clean car just using the E130.
The 8 meter hose is another very handy feature with me being able to get right around the car without moving the PW which make cleaning the car much better:thumb:
So overall I am more than happy with it because its very well made,great cleaning power,fairly quite,8 meter hose ect.
And yes I am switching it of at the machine when I am not using it,I am sure that what killed my K 3.99M.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

have i missed something switching it off at the machine whats that all about ?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Did you have to get a new fitment for the lance Ross? Thought Karcher and Nilfisk were different.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Did you have to get a new fitment for the lance Ross? Thought Karcher and Nilfisk were different.


Yes I got a new fitting from [email protected] car care.Its fits a dream much easier than the Karcher to fit in.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Excellent. Not had any problems with my karcher so far. Hope it continues that way.

Glad you like the Nilfisk :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice one. Would be interested to know the actual flow rate of the machine if you can be arsed timing 30 seconds and filling up a bucket! 

Nice review. Where did you buy from Ross? :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

amiller said:


> Nice one. Would be interested to know the actual flow rate of the machine if you can be arsed timing 30 seconds and filling up a bucket!
> 
> Nice review. Where did you buy from Ross? :thumb:


From here http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...Washers&sub=Nilfisk-Domestic-Pressure-Washers
Good service too,they only wanted 7 quid for Parcelforce 24 and it arrived lively.
I will time 30 seconds and see how much flow it is:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

get some pics up please


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Well @least you got it in the end :lol: Some of us have had this frankly excellent machine for weeks :thumb:

Glad you like it mate


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

justina3 said:


> have i missed something switching it off at the machine whats that all about ?


It says in the manual if the machine is not used for 5 or more minutes you need to switch it off at the machine.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Ross ........................................ welcome to the Nilfisk Users Club :wave:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> It says in the manual if the machine is not used for 5 or more minutes you need to switch it off at the machine.


But doesn't the machine turn on and off when you press and release the trigger?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gr33n said:


> But doesn't the machine turn on and off when you press and release the trigger?


It dose but I think if you leave it turned on for a long time it stresses the internals but I bight be wrong.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It is sod's law that the day I get my new PW its raining like theres no tomorrow:lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ach just go out anyway lol ! I am !


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Have you a rubber or plastic hose.. The plastic are utter sh1te..

I am looking for a new rubber hose, but can't find anything with the same fitting for the reel nilfisks ..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

amiller said:


> Nice one. Would be interested to know the actual flow rate of the machine if you can be arsed timing 30 seconds and filling up a bucket!
> 
> Nice review. Where did you buy from Ross? :thumb:


I filled a bucket using the E130 and timed it for 60 seconds and to my surprise it was 8.5 liters:thumb:Its says it pumps out 7.5 liters per min but I found it to be doing 8.5 LPM:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

qstix said:


> Have you a rubber or plastic hose.. The plastic are utter sh1te..
> 
> I am looking for a new rubber hose, but can't find anything with the same fitting for the reel nilfisks ..


Its a plastic one I think.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

The number of times I've cleaned cars in the rain! What a weirdo I must look!


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

The Nilfisks are good, I got the E140 from the same place as you, it's a great machine, the only thing I'm not keen on is the plastic HP hose which is a PITA for kinking & also not winding back onto the reel too easily, on the look out for a rubber hose that fits the reel.
Likewise, the foam lance attachment is so much easier than the Karcher, the whole thing just feels better quality altogether. 
RE the switching off, I'm sure I read somewhere it was ok to leave them on standby?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes the hose dose kink a little but its ok,My one dose not have a hose reel which is a blessing:lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad you like it Russ.

I've got the Nilfisk C120 2.6 which is also rated at 520 litres/hour and for round about £100 was a superb buy. Totally love the performance of it.

Ref the on/off - I think as the entire Nilfisk range have an auto start/stop (which is based on the water pressure, i.e. when trigger pulled pump detects lowers pressure so pumps and when trigger not pulled, pump feels resistance and therefore stops the pump). If left for a period of time I think they tell you to switch if off so it doesn't every so often run the pump for a split section to increase the pressure before the auto off stops the pump....

Overall the auto on/off saves pump wear though as it is literally just running when you are using it.

Great machines and you know the money goes in the machine and not in the adverts Halfords or anyone else produces to sell the other well marketed brands.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Glad you like it Russ.
> 
> I've got the Nilfisk C120 2.6 which is also rated at *520 litres/hour* and for round about £100 was a superb buy. Totally love the performance of it.
> 
> ...


according to the argos site Clive, its 350 litres/ hour @ high pressure and 520 on low pressure. how accurate that is, im not sure as it probably varies a bit depending on mains water pressure..


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Kev, hope you are well.

That's interesting, I've only ever seen it rated at 520 litres and hour, including where you and I bought ours from (I see they no longer stock it as we both presume the 120 is being replaced), but also where Russ bought his from: http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Productcustom.asp?ID=999 (look under 'Specs' tab)

That said I do wonder if the difference in the models is purely the time they will last - i.e. you can get a high pressure machine quite cheaply but if you used it ten times a day then the life will be less than say one at four times the price (as a generalisation).

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Clive, im very well thanks  just finished tidying up the wheels and arches on my car (one side only as im knackered :lol, just uploading some pics 
i think some sites aren't very clear in their descriptions tbh, as some sites say maximum flow rate 520 litres/hour, indicating that it going to be lower than that at higher pressures... either way its plenty powerful enough, no doubt about that


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Glad you like it Russ.
> 
> I've got the Nilfisk C120 2.6 which is also rated at 520 litres/hour and for round about £100 was a superb buy. Totally love the performance of it.
> 
> ...


I know about the Auto stop/start I turn it off at the machine when I am not using it which should make it last longer:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I must be the only one who loves the hose reel on my E140! Hose is rubber I think as it doesn't twist or kink but does coil up a bit.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Brazo said:


> I must be the only one who loves the hose reel on my E140! Hose is rubber I think as it doesn't twist or kink but does coil up a bit.


Your not the only one, i love my reel too. I upgraded my hose to the supper flex which is rubber. The difference between that and the old shinny one is crazy. My extension is superflex too 17 meters in total...

BTW cant believe the C120 is 520 litres/hour! v the 500 ish of the e140 with 20 more bar pressure...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I took my reel off, as it did my head in, as does the hose. These are two things that really let the E140/Nilfisk down..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't mind the hose thats with it but I might upgrade to a superflex later.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulN said:


> Your not the only one, i love my reel too. I upgraded my hose to the supper flex which is rubber. The difference between that and the old shinny one is crazy. My extension is superflex too 17 meters in total...
> 
> BTW cant believe the C120 is 520 litres/hour! v the 500 ish of the e140 with 20 more bar pressure...
> 
> ...


Yes although not quite sure the litres per hour is where its at when it comes to power.

Surely the more poweful the less litres per hour, imagine a thin nozzle and a thick nozzle, the thick nozzle will allow more water through and the thin nozzle less but coming through at a higher pressure will deliver more power.

I am sure someone else could explain this better:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Yes although not quite sure the litres per hour is where its at when it comes to power.
> 
> Surely the more poweful the less litres per hour, imagine a thin nozzle and a thick nozzle, the thick nozzle will allow more water through and the thin nozzle less but coming through at a higher pressure will deliver more power.
> 
> I am sure someone else could explain this better:lol:


I know what you mean..... I think


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Your not the only one, i love my reel too. I upgraded my hose to the supper flex which is rubber. The difference between that and the old shinny one is crazy. My extension is superflex too 17 meters in total...
> 
> BTW cant believe the C120 is 520 litres/hour! v the 500 ish of the e140 with 20 more bar pressure...
> 
> ...


Now that sounds interesting! Where can you get these super flex hoses & are they a direct replacement for the plastic one on the reel, ie, can they be fitted to the machine in place of the plastic one?
I want to keep the function of the reel but just hate the plastic hose!
Edit: 
Just saw the price for 7 meter extension, if I was replacing the plastic hose i would need two of them, that's over £140


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats a lot of cash for 14 meters of hose.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ross,

A few photos of the E130 if you please? Trying to advise my father so might help see this baby.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Ross,
> 
> A few photos of the E130 if you please? Trying to advise my father so might help see this baby.
> 
> ...


I would love to Paul but I don't have a Digi Camera ATM Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

I really can't see what all the fuss is about regards to flow rate. I have the Nilfisk c120 btw. When I use my PW all I'm doing most of the time is rinsing, with the odd blast for wheels, arches etc.. Im NOT trying to fill a swimming pool ! Saving water and not flooding my driveway are also issues for me.. so a low flow rate cant be such a bad thing can it ???

Cheers.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

JasonE said:


> I really can't see what all the fuss is about regards to flow rate. I have the Nilfisk c120 btw. When I use my PW all I'm doing most of the time is rinsing, with the odd blast for wheels, arches etc.. Im NOT trying to fill a swimming pool ! Saving water and not flooding my driveway are also issues for me.. so a low flow rate cant be such a bad thing can it ???
> 
> Cheers.


depends what you want the PW to do I suppose. I couldnt achieve a touchless wash or the level of cleaning I desire without a PW with a good flow rate. However 95% of those on DW will be more than happy with a domestic PW with a flow rate circa 5lpm.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

amiller said:


> depends what you want the PW to do I suppose. I couldnt achieve a touchless wash or the level of cleaning I desire without a PW with a good flow rate. However 95% of those on DW will be more than happy with a domestic PW with a flow rate circa 5lpm.


I have noticed I can get a much cleaner car with the E130 which pumps 7.5 LPM bit I found my one was pumping 8.5 LPM:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ross said:


> I would love to Paul but I don't have a Digi Camera ATM Sorry.


But at least you have electricity on that little island of yours......


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

PaulN said:


> But at least you have electricity on that little island of yours......


We sure do:thumb:Most must think we still live in caves and use a wood fire for warmth:lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ross can this pull water from a bucket? Just by popping the hose into the bucket ?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

So you bought the Nilfisk then?
Just as well you didn't get the Makita HW131, you'd have been struck with 33kg instead of just 17! :lol:

The flow rate quoted is instantaneous, not continuous, which drops to 450 L/hr, as will the pressure from 130 bar to 90-100.
That's just a function of using an aluminium pump rather than brass - you can't sustain more than 110 bar.

At least it should outlast your Karcher, so better performance and durability was worth the expenditure.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Ross can this pull water from a bucket? Just by popping the hose into the bucket ?


Em not according to the Manual,it needs to be mains.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Ross can this pull water from a bucket? Just by popping the hose into the bucket ?


2800 rpm pumps can do that, but it's not recommended regularly for doing so - puts more strain on the motor.
For that sort of usage, you should be using a 1400-1800 rpm pump, but those machines are deemed professional, and cost accordingly.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

PJS said:


> So you bought the Nilfisk then?
> Just as well you didn't get the Makita HW131, you'd have been struck with 33kg instead of just 17! :lol:
> 
> The flow rate quoted is instantaneous, not continuous, which drops to 450 L/hr, as will the pressure from 130 bar to 90-100.
> ...


Yeah I decided that I could not justify spending 300 quid plus on a HW131 because I only wash the cars at the weekend ect The E130 is good enough for me:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

PJS said:


> 2800 rpm pumps can do that, but it's not recommended regularly for doing so - puts more strain on the motor.
> For that sort of usage, you should be using a 1400-1800 rpm pump, but those machines are deemed professional, and cost accordingly.


Cheers PJ, i used to run my karcher via a bucket, my new RAC one doesn't was only a cheapy to keep me going untill I did some research. I want to run hot water through it, too cheap to whack 600 plus on a hot pressure wash.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You've gotta pay if you wanna play - but look out for the odd bargain on ebay or ask local resellers if they do/know of 2nd hand machines.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol ill just stick with filling a bucket up, cheers anyway.


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

PJS said:


> You've gotta pay if you wanna play - but look out for the odd bargain on ebay or ask local resellers if they do/know of 2nd hand machines.


I paid and I am definitely am a playin'..........:detailer:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ lol nice machine there mate


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

GTIRed said:


> I paid and I am definitely am a playin'..........:detailer:
> View attachment 12317


You are the reason I am looking at hot pressure washers! lol


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

GTIRed said:


> I paid and I am definitely am a playin'..........:detailer:
> View attachment 12317


Nice item, looks reasonably compact for a HW pressure washer - and a SIP compressor too. Was that one of the Halford bargains a while back?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

PJS said:


> Nice item, looks reasonably compact for a HW pressure washer - and a SIP compressor too. Was that one of the Halford bargains a while back?


lol halford bargains, its 1500 quid !! lol :tumbleweed:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

GTIRed said:


> I paid and I am definitely am a playin'..........:detailer:
> View attachment 12317


Ok you win:lol:


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> You are the reason I am looking at hot pressure washers! lol


Sorry, but if you can afford it I would recommend it. Fantastic piece of kit.



PJS said:


> Nice item, looks reasonably compact for a HW pressure washer - and a SIP compressor too. Was that one of the Halford bargains a while back?


No, I think I got it from World of Power, £89. Didn't cost me anything as I bought it from a Christmas raffle win while I was stuck offshore over the festive period



adam87 said:


> ^^ lol nice machine there mate


Thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I used the E130 with the Tornado lance in the greenhouse and it worked very well at lifting ingrained dirt,moss,algae ect from the block work and concrete floor.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Ross said:


> Well I used the E130 with the Tornado lance in the greenhouse and it worked very well at lifting ingrained dirt,moss,algae ect from the block work and concrete floor.


You've logged into DW, not GW (gardeners world) :lol:

Have to say, my Kranzle is superb at cleaning monoblock driveways! :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey ross, my rac pressure washer won't go off so I am going back to homebase tomorrow to return it. All going well I will pick one of these up, can you use them from a bucket ? Just putting the hose into it


----------



## -Stu- (Mar 1, 2009)

Keep an eye on the plastic hose. Mines burst at the weekend! Like a seen from a 40's movie, I.E. me chasing the hose all over the drive. 


Going to repalce it with an auction site number. Rubber as opposed to plastic. Not the best design IMO


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Hey ross, my rac pressure washer won't go off so I am going back to homebase tomorrow to return it. All going well I will pick one of these up, can you use them from a bucket ? Just putting the hose into it


I think you could but it would put a fair bit of stress on the motor and pump so its best to have a mains supply:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Ross, hopefully will be a proud owner by the end of the day


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Thanks Ross, hopefully will be a proud owner by the end of the day


Cool:thumb:It is a really good machine IMO.You will be impressed with the build quality and performance.


----------

